# Hiniker plow won't angle/also lifts slow and not completely



## Thinnessteven (Sep 4, 2016)

Just got a 2010 hiniker straight plow model 2802. Plow won't angle and also lifts slowly and not all the way unless someone lifts on the plow while you run the controller(seems weak) adjusted check valve for this and tested coil, bled lines. For the angeling problem I bled lines, disconnected the rams from the plow and extended them alright, adjusted the check valves both ways. Pushed into a tree to straighten blade which seemed tough. Might be electrical which is not opening relief valves all the way? Coils seemed to magnetize when controller is ran. I also cleaned connections from plow to truck. I also have another truck that hooks right up to it and it acts the same way. Any help or thoughts on this would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

did you remove the reservoir and clean the screen?

then how are the pins in the plug, i think hinikers plug is their weakest link.


----------



## Thinnessteven (Sep 4, 2016)

No I didn't check the screen in the reservoir. I did change the oil though. Could I save that new oil if I wanted to check the screen now? The pins on the plug were really dirty, i scraped them and cleaned them with electric parts cleaner. Is there an easy way to test the wires after the plug or test the voltage?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Test light, and a DVOM.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

First off, never just start randomly adjusting check valves. These are there to protect the plow and have specific settings. Are you sure all the air is out of system? Is it full of fluid? Have done a pressure test? Is plow binding? Any leaks? Do you have a service manual for this plow?


----------



## Thinnessteven (Sep 4, 2016)

Ya the air is out of the system, no leaks, doesn't seem to be binding and is full of fluid. I haven't pressure tested it not sure exactly how to go about doing that. I can get on the hiniker website for a manual. You can hear the pump running when trying to angle and you can see the hydraulic line pulsate or bulge when trying to angle it. It just seems like it's not letting hydraulic oil out of the other ram and into the resevoir.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would start with removing S1/S2 valve. Clean and inspect the valve. You should also be able to put the coils back on and activate the valve using a 9v battery to verify movement. You can also try removing the tan S2 wire and try angling left. This will help to tell if you have a wiring problem. As for raising issue clean and inspect S3 valve. Not sure if Hiniker has a quill/lower adjustment but you can try tightening it if it does. If plow raises normal after turning quill in the S3 is bad.


----------



## Thinnessteven (Sep 4, 2016)

Did a pressure test on it and it's only putting out 1200 pounds max and after stroking it, it puts out about 800. I am stuck between buying a pump block or the whole pump motor unit for the plow. Would anybody know if there's anything else that I might have to worry about changing if I only replace the pump block if I go that route. Or any other advice. Thanks so much


----------

